# Sproul, Horton, Godfrey, Clark - Gospel-Driven Life Conference



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 14, 2008)

1-2 Feb, 2008 Ponte Vedra PCA (Jacksonville, FL)

Speakers

Registration info here.

Radio spot here.

Hope to meet some PBers there.

rsc


----------

